
Why publishing pseudonymously can protect academic freedom (2014) - bookofjoe
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/epdf/10.1111/bioe.12091?referrer_access_token=uYroBZgivq_WI_iRgz6ugIta6bR2k8jH0KrdpFOxC65ybDFbQtAXmUgdb-Flg-Sqho40uUU8-hT5gxtstjao_jLVwj0a2PH6LxIMoT5uSIoVr94dOGPeZwAQGR3i9Juh
======
hkai
Quillette also writes regularly about academic freedom. Here's a recent piece:

[https://quillette.com/2018/11/17/the-institutionalization-
of...](https://quillette.com/2018/11/17/the-institutionalization-of-social-
justice/)

